# am i doing the right thing????



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

hi all, i am in the process of moving to larnaca. my 7 year old twins start med high on 27th april . one minute im so looking forward to going then the next minute im thinking, AM I DOING THE RIGHT THING!!!! for my twins. they go to a very nice private school here in berkshire, we live in a beautiful 5 bedroomed detached house, finances arent an issue, but i still think they could have a better life in cyprus. am i being a fool in thinking cyprus will make me happier? p.s im half cypriot and the kids cant wait to go. blimey im so damn confused. does anyone have the answer. ( serious answers!)


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

No matter how well you have planned, and want to go still you feel a bit of a wobble near the time. you say fiance is not a issue,. so give it a go you never know till you try 
good age for the kids to adapt make new friends,.
All the best just think of the twins having fun in the sun . 
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Tricia says if finances are not an issue then give it a go.
Too many people come over here with young children and tight budgets which rarely works, but it sounds as though you wont have t hat problem.
The kids will love it here.

Veronica


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> No matter how well you have planned, and want to go still you feel a bit of a wobble near the time. you say fiance is not a issue,. so give it a go you never know till you try
> good age for the kids to adapt make new friends,.
> All the best just think of the twins having fun in the sun .
> Tricia


thankyou for your advice. its just that a couple of people have said that why would i want to move if i have everything here. what the uk doesnt have is lots of sun and outdoor life which i think my twins need. im just getting a bit twitchy as the time to go gets nearer. have you been in cyprus for long?


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As Tricia says if finances are not an issue then give it a go.
> Too many people come over here with young children and tight budgets which rarely works, but it sounds as though you wont have t hat problem.
> The kids will love it here.
> 
> Veronica


many thanks veronica, im just a tiny bit nervous as that old saying is knocking about in my head IF ITS NOT BROKEN , DONT FIX IT anyway i know my twins alex and james will love the outdoor life, regards paula


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alexjames said:


> thankyou for your advice. its just that a couple of people have said that why would i want to move if i have everything here. what the uk doesnt have is lots of sun and outdoor life which i think my twins need. im just getting a bit twitchy as the time to go gets nearer. have you been in cyprus for long?


alex I have been here for 4.5 years now and I dont regret it for one moment.
However I dont have children and my husband and I have a business so dont have to worry about relying on anyone else for a living.
I hope it all lworks out for you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI paula,only been here since begining of oct planed it for a long time spent long holidays here in our own apartment.We do not have school age children , money would have been to tight if we had schooling as well.You know this is what you want or you would not have got this far .So do you stay in safe bubble or take a chance of a great life? only you know .
Do you have family or friends here ?that helps alot.
As i said before twins are at a good age to adapt and make friends.
Tricia


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> HI paula,only been here since begining of oct planed it for a long time spent long holidays here in our own apartment.We do not have school age children , money would have been to tight if we had schooling as well.You know this is what you want or you would not have got this far .So do you stay in safe bubble or take a chance of a great life? only you know .
> Do you have family or friends here ?that helps alot.
> As i said before twins are at a good age to adapt and make friends.
> Tricia


morning tricia, yes i have friends and family in cyprus, i have been coming to cyprus for ever! yes i do think its the right decision especially on days like today when we are snowed in!! regard and thankyou for your reply paula


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Alex, 
I don't think I know anyone who has emigrated to Cyprus who did not ask themselves if they were doing the right thing. It is a big step and you are right to think twice. However sometimes you just have to do something to find out whether it is right for you.

I suggest you view you move to Cyprus as another chapter in your lives. If it works for you and you are happy then great. If it doesn't work then its not a failure, its just something that isn't right, accept it and move on. Nothing ventured, nothing gained! 

Oh my husband and I have been here since April. Things haven't gone the way we planned but we have found a new way of life in Cyprus and we are loving it!


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Alex,
> I don't think I know anyone who has emigrated to Cyprus who did not ask themselves if they were doing the right thing. It is a big step and you are right to think twice. However sometimes you just have to do something to find out whether it is right for you.
> 
> I suggest you view you move to Cyprus as another chapter in your lives. If it works for you and you are happy then great. If it doesn't work then its not a failure, its just something that isn't right, accept it and move on. Nothing ventured, nothing gained!
> ...


hello babs, thankyou for your bit of advice, i wish you all the very best! im still a bit nervous but i suppose thats natural isnt it? my kids cant wait so i suppose that is the main thing, best wishes paula


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Yiasou,
If you are unsure then take it one step at a time... only rent your UK property and don't sell, especially at the moment. That way you have time to make your mind up slowly. If it suits then you can sell up here fully and commit yourselves, if not then you can move back and take up your old lifestyle. Best of both worlds. Hope it all works out. Paul


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Yiasou,
> If you are unsure then take it one step at a time... only rent your UK property and don't sell, especially at the moment. That way you have time to make your mind up slowly. If it suits then you can sell up here fully and commit yourselves, if not then you can move back and take up your old lifestyle. Best of both worlds. Hope it all works out. Paul


hello paul, yes i intended renting my house out first, as i have said i know i will be fine in cyprus as im half cypriot. its the twins im worried about,at 7 im told are very adaptable, regards paula


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

alexjames said:


> hello paul, yes i intended renting my house out first, as i have said i know i will be fine in cyprus as im half cypriot. its the twins im worried about,at 7 im told are very adaptable, regards paula


Hi Paula, that is very true about kids being adaptable. I spent 23 years in the RAF and moved around a lot, my 3 sons were fine wherever we were, Cyprus twice and Berlin for 4 years too. They do tend to drop into the lifestyle. They don't have hangups do they.. it is the adults that have those! If the parent keeps asking the child if they will be ok??? then eventually the child will start to think something must be wrong or why else would my mum/dad keep asking me?! Well that is my theory anyway....


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Hi Paula, that is very true about kids being adaptable. I spent 23 years in the RAF and moved around a lot, my 3 sons were fine wherever we were, Cyprus twice and Berlin for 4 years too. They do tend to drop into the lifestyle. They don't have hangups do they.. it is the adults that have those! If the parent keeps asking the child if they will be ok??? then eventually the child will start to think something must be wrong or why else would my mum/dad keep asking me?! Well that is my theory anyway....


hello, yes that is soooo true. everyday i ask them the same thing. are you sure you want to live in cyprus? just heard disney is opening in larnaca in the next couple of years, not sure if this is a good thing! regards paula p.s email is <snip> easier than keep logging on to here




Paula I have removed your addy to protect you from spammers who trawl the forums. You have enough posts tio send a private message with your email. That way it isnt seen by all and sundry.
Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Erm I'm not sure that what may be built in Pyla is to be a Disneyland or that it will be built in the next few years! The way I understood it, the plans are only at the very earliest stage. No environmental assessment has been done yet and there are likely to be problems because of Pyla's position on the Green Line, so I wouldn't hold your breath whilst waiting!


----------



## alexjames (Feb 1, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Erm I'm not sure that what may be built in Pyla is to be a Disneyland or that it will be built in the next few years! The way I understood it, the plans are only at the very earliest stage. No environmental assessment has been done yet and there are likely to be problems because of Pyla's position on the Green Line, so I wouldn't hold your breath whilst waiting!


morning i actually dont think its avery good idea at all! it was wreck the island and turn it into the costa del sol. thats my opi nion anyway.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the same paula , dont worry about it dont think it will happen in my life time.
Tricia


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Funny how things change really. When I first went to Cyprus, in 1983, there was not much there at all, but even then the people that had been before said 'Things are not like they used to be....' Nowadays the place is quite built up isn't it, and to add a disney type place would not be good to my mind. Probably the only ones that would want it are the people that will be making money from it! Same old story the world over!
Some will see it as 'progress' and some will see it totally the other way.
Paul


----------

